# AMD FX series vs A- series???



## cacklebolt (Aug 5, 2012)

amd has two types of processors in the market :FX - series and the A series??
which of the two performs better during gaming???
how will it perform when coupled with a HD 6770 GPU???
can i  play Batman Arkham asylum,arkham city,FIFA,PES,COD,NFS,Assasins Creed,Dirt 3 smoothly without lag??
and will the upcomig AMD A10 trinity Cpu outperform both??
and how much wud the trinity cpus cost??


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yup, wait for A10. Supposed to be a great budget processor with incredible graphics.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 7, 2012)

@op,
 buddy FX series are simple processors but A series are APU of llano series which have both CPU and GPU in a single chip.and trinity is the next version of llano which has piledriver cores.if i am right you can't crossfire llano's or trinity's inbuilt graphics with 6770 but you can crossfire with 6670.even my suggestions goes with trinity and couple it with 6670.you shouldn't have problem in gaming at 1080p with mid-high settings in this setup.
here is the toms link for trinity desktop review,
Batman: Arkham City : AMD Desktop Trinity Update: Now With Core i3 And A8-3870K


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 7, 2012)

The first generation of The FX series is not so good for gaming. I would suggest anyone to wait for sometime and let the piledriver and trinity be launched, and then take your decision.


----------



## cacklebolt (Aug 8, 2012)

i was comparing amd and nvidia gpus...why are nvidia ones priced higher than amd counterparts??
and how will this gpu Reviews: Zotac NVIDIA Geforce GTX 550 Ti 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card Review: Graphics Cards | Flipkart.com
perform when playing nfs,fifa,dirt 3,gta IV,batman arkham asylum and city???

and will pairing this with intel pentium g620/amd a6-3650 ressult in bottleneck???


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 8, 2012)

Buddy please wait for trinity its release is so close.buy trinity and pair it with 6670.any other GFX card be it from AMD or nvidia will not support crossfire with the inbuilt GPU in APU.so it will be a waste to buy an APU if you are not using its GPU.so please wait for trinity."sabra ka phal meeta hota hai" .


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey, I read Trinity's review on Tom's and it is not a big leap in terms of perfomance in comparison Llanos.


----------



## mang (Oct 8, 2012)

FX vs A-Series which performs better during gaming ?
if discrete graphic is use then FX series performs better.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 8, 2012)

FX series + even a HD7770 blows any APUs away in terms of performence.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> FX series + even a HD7770 blows any APUs away in terms of performence.


even a core i7 with GTX680 will blow a apu out of the water.

how about comparing the priceerformance???


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 9, 2012)

^^
yup bro more than sure that AMD or Nvidia are not going to provide crossfire support between APU and nvidia card..in case of AMD side the cards below 7670 are supported.


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> yup bro more than sure that AMD or Nvidia are not going to provide crossfire support between APU and nvidia card..in case of AMD side the cards below 7670 are supported.



I think I've not read your post properly  anyway, the best possible discrete gpu Trinity can make a hybrid Cf is HD6670 ( correct me if wrong ) which makes trinity's gpu part a serious drawback IMO ..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 10, 2012)

^^
yeah mostly 6670.but whats the drawback?


----------



## Cilus (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ If you add anything over HD 6670, then the IGP will simply turned off. As a result the APU will be a simple Quad Core Processor which again means poor Performance/price ratio.


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ thanks for the nice and simple explanation


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 11, 2012)

@cilus and topgear,
thanks for telling me the drawback.but it is not drawback for everyone.it is a draback for one who can buy higher performance cards and for those trinity is not a good option they should look for some good processors.trinity is only for those who wants cpu and gpu at 7k and wants a near descent(better say average) gaming pc at 20-25k.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2012)

^^ actually Trinity is better suited for HTPC and casual gamers.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^
yup thats what i am telling.for me i will suggest people to take this trinity over i3 2nd or 3rd generation at any time.


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2012)

But the price of a Trinity APU - say the 5800K will be around ~8k and the current pricing of socket FM2 mobos are just too much ( and AMD is recommending A85 chipset mobo with 5800K ) .. so the the whole combo will cost around ~13-15k at-least.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 14, 2012)

^^
hmm...we have to wait and see the pricing but outside india i guess there is no problem as trinity costs $130 and x85 biostar mobo costs $85 and asus mobo costs around $95.


----------



## hitesh (Oct 14, 2012)

@Rahul
Wait for trinity a bit. If the pricing is right  , it would be great.
But if you can't wait , and want to buy now , get a g620/g630 and a 6670 (I think this should be within your budget )



topgear said:


> But the price of a Trinity APU - say the 5800K will be around ~8k and the current pricing of socket FM2 mobos are just too much ( and AMD is recommending A85 chipset mobo with 5800K ) .. so the the whole combo will cost around ~13-15k at-least.



This is the reason why trinity might fail in India


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ actually Trinity is better suited for HTPC and casual gamers.



Best choice for budget HTPC.


----------



## ParshuramPatil (Oct 16, 2012)

I was just reading through the post and thought this might help me as i am looking to puchase new processor+mobo....So if i have got this right (plz correct if i am wrong) that we can crossfire a discreet GPU with that of the embedded one of the APU. Previously i thought APU would be useless for me as i already have a discreet GPU (HD5670). Could any one please tell whether i would be able to do this with HD5670. And so in conclusion would it be worth waiting for trinity or should i go ahead and purchase suggested combo of Intel Core i5 2500 + Intel DH67BL. Oh and by the way my budget is 15k so if any better suggestion i would be very much greatfull.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 16, 2012)

^^
if your budget is 15k for only processor and mobo then go ahead and buy i5 and dh67 as you already have it.
and about your inquiry yes you can pair your 5670 with the igp of llano.trinity has better graphics performance when compared to llano about 25-30% more.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> if your budget is 15k for only processor and mobo then go ahead and buy i5 and dh67 as you already have it.
> and about your inquiry yes *you can pair your 5670 with the igp of llano*.trinity has better graphics performance when compared to llano about 25-30% more.



you better read this 



> there is a somewhat complicated set of compatibility requirements that need to be addressed before Radeon Dual Graphics will work with A-series APUs. In short, the graphics controllers on the A8 (HD 6550D IGP) and A6-series (HD 6530D IGP) processors are compatible with any AMD graphics card based off of the Turks and Caicos cores (HD 6670, HD 6570 and HD 6450) while the HD 6410D IGP in the A4 branded APUs will only work with the HD 6450 and HD 6350 cards. The E2 series APUs aren’t compatible with Dual Graphics due to their entry level market positioning.



and talking about Trinity - well, the APus gfx core has improved but same can't be said about the compatibility.


----------

